#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  WhatsApp Business Guide for Small Businesses.

## Bhavya

We all know Whatsapp is one of the popular messaging apps in the world. Now, it's evolved into a business communication tool and become a bigger platform for marketing and outreach. Considering these facts, Headway Capital has shared a key guide on the various ways in which small businesses can use WhatsApp within their marketing and outreach plan. Check out the guide in the below graphic.

----------

